# Army worms



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

My good friend has army worms. What should i tell him to use? Bermuda lawn, if it matters.

Thx


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Bifen if he buys chemicals and sprays.

Something like this if he's not able to spray:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Triazicide-For-Lawns-and-Landscapes-32-fl-oz-Concentrate-Insect-Killer/4736723?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lwn-_-google-_-lia-_-241-_-outdoorpesticide-_-4736723-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwpf2IBhDkARIsAGVo0D0gBspZlR-HPvOG8sdMKrNf8T4iQRBHniwhIvbNSalpL4I2VnOWQLgaAofbEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Something like this if granular is an option:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/BAYER-ADVANCED-24-Hour-Grub-Killer-Plus-10-lb-Insect-Killer/3353712

EDIT: The important part here is the "Kills on Contact or Kills in 24 hours" Anything that says season long control is probably the wrong product.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Is this an army worm?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

yaaaaaa. better spray and don't water it in.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Roger that. Will apply in a few hours

Thx


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't have Armyworms (and don't want them). Will spraying with Bifen now, keep them away for a period of time? Or is it only effective on active infestations?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Camman595 said:


> I don't have Armyworms (and don't want them). Will spraying with Bifen now, keep them away for a period of time? Or is it only effective on active infestations?


I know Bifen is used more as a curative. You can use Acelepryn as a preventative.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I just checked the price of that stuff and WOW!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@ksturfguy @Camman595

I think Grub Ex has the same chemical---Chlorantraniliprole

https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/insect-grub-disease-control/scotts-grubex1
https://www.scotts.com/sites/g/files/oydgjc106/files/asset_images/products/CFLS/SC-GrubExSeasonLongGrubKiller-2015-CFL.pdf


----------

